# Cold but cozy!



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Good cold morning to all our friends from Texas! What is your weather today? Be careful out there w/the ice & snow! Kisses & hugs from Lisi & Kitzi! :wub:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Omy My Gosh!! look at those two adorable "luv bugs!!! And stay in where it is nice and Cozy with them Sandi!! And we are expecting a good deal more of Snow here in Lancaster, PA!! Staying in too with Chrissy, Toodles, and Tiffany!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I would love to cuddle up to those two cuties. Today is overcast and cold but not that bad. We expect snow tonight and tomorrow morning but not much in the Big Apple. More upstate.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> Omy My Gosh!! look at those two adorable "luv bugs!!! And stay in where it is nice and Cozy with them Sandi!! And we are expecting a good deal more of Snow here in Lancaster, PA!! Staying in too with Chrissy, Toodles, and Tiffany!!


Hey! I did not know you are in Lancaster! One of my very best friends lives there & I get up there on occasion when I am in MD. visiting my DD! Maybe someday we can meet up! That would be lovely.:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> I would love to cuddle up to those two cuties. Today is overcast and cold but not that bad. We expect snow tonight and tomorrow morning but not much in the Big Apple. More upstate.


We are supposed to get down to 16 tonight & get ice & snow this afternoon. My goodness, this is central Texas! I seem to attract cold weather wherever I go! :w00t: Stay warm Sue! Spring can not come early enough for me. In the mean time I will light lots of candles---and the FP!


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

What an adorable picture! :wub: Who would not want to snuggle up with those two!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I LOVE THEM....SO CUTE!!
They should come cuddle with us...we do lots of that in the winter months.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Those two cutie pies need to stay warm! It's 8 degrees here this morning. My two haven't been out of the house for a long time!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

They look like cuddle bugs. 10 inches of snow for us - but at least it is warm - it is 26 F; beats the minus zero readings.


----------



## Malts4metoo (Jul 31, 2017)

They look so cozy and precious. Stay warm. Cold is headed here too.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes Sandi, we have been living here in Lancaster, PA for almost 20 years and moved here from NJ!! And that would be absolutely fantastic if we could finally meet!! As they say, it sure is a "small world"!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub:come cuddle with auntie Paula and Maddie:wub: were cold also


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Ahhhh!!! Hi little buddies  . You guys stay warm. Wilson and Cooper are enjoying the last bit of snow on the ground. Well I should say Cooper is merely tolerating it lol!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Kitsi and Lisi look so cosy and comfy. They both look adorable.:wub::wub:


----------

